# Where can I find upcoming events in South Florida?



## datboytaz (Jun 29, 2013)

Hello all. I'm a first time poster & actually posting on behalf of my buddy who just entered his 1st BBQ Comp in Deerfield Beach, FL today that was held/sponsored by the Deerfield Beach Chamber of Commerce called the 6th Annual Pig Out in the Park. He came in 2nd place overall from the judges in the Backyard Division, so of course he's chomping @ the bit to get entered in more amateur / backyard BBQ Comps so I'm trying to get some help & find out if anyone can help me out with a site that'll have a lot of info & events or if maybe someone knows of any upcoming events in the South Florida area, maybe also Naples since only a lil over an hour away.

I've tried looking thru this site but not having much luck so if someone can maybe point me in the right direction it'd be greatly appreciated, thanks.

Again, thanks for looking & the potential help.

Cordially,

Travis


----------



## pops6927 (Jun 30, 2013)

Well, we have 3 different groups you can get into (along the main page line, titled "Groups" at the top):

North Florida SMF Gathering

South Florida SMF Gathering

Sunshine State Smokers

Plus, we also have "
[h1]Upcoming/Recurring BBQ Competitions (KCBS or Otherwise)[/h1]
Forum and:
[h1]Events[/h1]
(in which you posted this in).

And, you can ask in Messages for all Guests and Members, General Discussions, and Blowing Smoke Around The Smoker for leads too!

Hope this helps!

Now, if I may ask a favor, please go to Roll Call and tell us about yourself so we may welcome you properly, and also please put your location in your profile!  Thank you so much!


----------

